# Quartz Can Be Nice!



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The Omega Constellation Megaquartz 32 KHz in amongst the three Megasonics I bought recently.

Dates from about 1973 and was Omega's first analogue quartz watch featuring the Cal. 1310.

I've just fitted a new genuine Omega crystal and it looks wonderful. I love it!









Cheers

Paul


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Stunning watch Paul, it looks fantastic !

Are those pushers on the side of it ?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I like Omega Megaquartz too









This was one of mine:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Superb Paul.

Yours too George


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I still lust after the Marine Chronometer


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ETCHY said:


> Stunning watch Paul, it looks fantastic !
> 
> Are those pushers on the side of it ?
> 
> ...


Yes they are Dave...still learning how to use them... and the stem/crown positions 

Top one is for adjusting the second hand; each press moves it on by one second; holding down halts the second hand.

Bottom one advances the day.

Pull stem out to first position allows you to 1) change date and 2) move hour hand only (supposedly for moving into a second time zone). If you roughly set the hour hand between two hour markers, it will sort itself out based on the position of the minute hand









Pull stem out to second position to do hour and minute hands.



ESL said:


> I like Omega Megaquartz too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember yours George...didn't you sell it? Or do you have others? I think I bought your Omega F300 from you, but that was many moons ago...I still have it.











Mrcrowley said:


> Superb Paul.
> 
> Yours too George


Thanks Paul!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> ETCHY said:
> 
> 
> > Stunning watch Paul, it looks fantastic !
> ...


What a great set of really neat features and a I agree a lovely watch Paul. I really like the Omega dials from that era. the raised markers and two-tone hands are very elegant.

Foz


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

That's cool cheers Paul.

That setting arrangement etc reminds me of a Tissot Seastar i've got with an Omega Cal 2030 movement in it (I got it off Roy), except you do it all on that via just the crown (& it's an absolute bugger to set !)

Lovely watch & excellent pics

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> I remember yours George...didn't you sell it? Or do you have others? I think I bought your Omega F300 from you, but that was many moons ago...I still have it.


No - I sold it unfortunately. as usual you wish you hadn't.

I would really quite like to get an Omega F300 again - they are nice too.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Do you get to sleep at night Paul? Your home must be humming like an angry beehive









Nice watch.

Toby


----------

